# Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)



## Exaron (29. Oktober 2013)

*Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Moinsens,
ich habe gestern versehentlich meine Cola umgeschüttet und dabei sind ein paar Tasten meiner Tastatur "getroffen" worden und verhalten sich eigenartig.
Sie drücken sich anders als die restlichen Tasten. Bei der Tastatur handelt es sich ums Steelseries 6GV2.

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ActiveX (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum (bin auch gerade neu hier...
du könntest vllt versuchen die Kappen der betroffenen Tasten zu entfernen und vorsichtig darunter sauber machen (evtl. mit feuchtem Tuch versuchen)


----------



## mds51 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Wenn sie sich nur komisch im sinne von mechanisch verhalten, dann solltest du die Taste herausholen und einmal reinigen.
Cola klebt, wenn sie trocknet.
Am besten feuchtes Reinigungstuch oder z.B. Brillenputztuch nehmen.

Dann sollte das wieder "flutschen"


----------



## rigjaw (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Mir ist vor 2 Wochen das selbe passiert  nur mit Bier auf der selben Tastatur.
Hab sie Komplett auseinander genommen da soviel draufgelaufen ist das es unten wieder rauskamm
Nur das Problem ist das die tasten auf einer eisenplatte montiert sind die wiederum mit der platine verlötet sind und man in den zwischenraum nicht wirklich reinkommt bin auch noch am 
überlegen wie ich das am besten anstelle aber vl ist es bei dir e nur oberflächlich.
Ich würd sie auf jeden fall mal aufmachen die plastikteile alle mal mit Wasser reinigen.
Nur weis ich jetzt nicht da bei mir auch jetzt paar Tasten sich schwerer drücken lassen ob das daran liegt ob vl was in die Schalter reingelaufen ist und dort alles verkleben aber wie man das dort rausbekommt weis ich auch nicht

Da ich e auf die neue roccat warte werd ich sie vl mal in Destillierten Wasser einweichen in der Hoffnung das sich das alles löst.

Hab den Steelserie Support auch schon angeschrieben was man da am besten machen kann warte noch auf Antwort


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Weiß jetzt nicht grad was bei euren so anders ist, aber generell gilt aufschrauben elektrik ausbauen   Ober und Unterschale sowie (in meinem Fall Gumminoppenmatte) + tasten waschen bzw. spülmaschine.


Mach ich alle 2 monate weil ich halt auch gern am pc mal was esse 


PS: Vorher n Foto machen damit man nachher weiss wie es wieder zusammen muss !


----------



## JackA (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Mein Tip: bevor das klebrige Zeug trocknet, zerlegt die Tastatur, holt alle Betroffenen Bauteile raus und spült sie kräftig mit Spiritus. Spiritus ist nicht leitend und verflüchtigt sich schnell.
Einzellne Schalter solltest du mit einer Spritze + Kanüle durchspülen, da hilft ein feuchtes Tuch nicht mehr viel, da die Mechanik innen drin betroffen ist.
Da Spiritus aber auch Fett löst, sollte man dann mit einem silikonfreien Schmierstoff die gereinigten Schalter wieder behandeln.
Und zu guter letzt: steigt auf Coke Zero um, da ist kein Zucker drin, wodurch es nicht klebt.


----------



## Exaron (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Die Tastatur lässt sich irgendwie nicht öffnen.
Zwar kriege ich die schrauben raus, aber sie klemmt unten und oben in der Mitte.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Dann sind Ober- und Unterschale eben noch mit diversen Plastiknasen aneinander geklammert.
Da muss man an einer Ecke mit Gefühl ziehen und und in den entstehenden Spalt peilen. Mit einer Schraubendreherklinge aufhebeln ist weniger zu empfehlen, das hinterlässt bleibende Spuren.

Ansonsten ist gut baden in destilliertem Wasser (am besten warm) auch eine Option für den Anfang. Mit Spiritus nachspülen.
Das Spiritus Fett löst, ist nicht schlimm - in den Tasten ist kein Fett oder Öl. Bloss nicht mit silikonfreiem Schmiermittel rumkaspern (irgendwie fällt mir da WD40 ein ) - aber auch nicht mit silikonhaltigem. Überhaupt nicht schmieren.


----------



## mds51 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

WD40 das gute "Allheilmittel"...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Also ich habe als mechanische Tastatur eine Black Widow.
Bei ihr habe ich zum reinigen alle Tasten entfernt,
aufgeschraubt so das die Abdeckung entfernt werden konnte und dann ab in die Spülmachine.
Danach gut mit einem Tuch abgetrocknet und ein paar Stunden auf die Heizung gelegt.
Wieder zusammen gebaut fertig.
Das ganze habe ich schon zwei mal mit ihr gemacht und sie lebt immer noch, 
sie sieht dabei jedesmal wieder so sauber aus als wäre sie neu.


----------



## Exaron (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

So,
habe es letzendlich geschafft die Nasen rauszuhebeln und habe jetzt die Platine vor mir.

Was sollte ich jetzt am besten tun?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Baden.


----------



## matteo92 (30. Oktober 2013)

Mit destilliertem Wasser abspülen und auf der Heizung bzw.  Im Backofen trocknen lassen.  Lieber ein paar Tage trocknen lassen (Heizung)  und nicht voreilig einbauen,  sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Exaron (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Also einfach die Switches mit der ganzen Technik ins Wasser legen und "rumrubbeln" oder ruhen lassen?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Ich persönlich benutze nach dem Baden gerne einen Fön. Sowohl für mich als auch für Tastaturen. 
Da ist man nach `ner halben Stunde durch. Höchstens eine, wenn man noch neu und vorsichtig ist beim Keybord-Trockenfönen.

Badevorgang - erstmal zu Einweichen ruhen lassen. Ein Tropfen(!) Spülmittel senkt die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers.
Dann nach Geschmack und Lust schwenken.


----------



## Exaron (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Geht die Elektronik nicht kapput, wenn sie mit Wasser in berührung kommt?


----------



## XAbix (30. Oktober 2013)

Normal nur Wenn eine Spannung anliegt , und zwecks der Korrosion könnte es problematisch Wesen , aber prinzipiell sind Halbleiterbauteile eher weniger empfindlich  ohne Spannung.

A besten zerlegen und mit Wasser abwaschen und evtll mit einem kontaktspray die einzelnen Tasten kurz Ansprühen.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Nö, nur wenn du die Tastatur während des Vorgangs anschliesst. 
Wenn das Kabel von der Platine abstöpselbar ist, sollte man das vielleicht tun, fällt mir grade ein. 
Erleichtert die Handhabung.
Neben Schwenken kann man auch ein wenig Underwater-Tastendrücking praktizieren.


----------



## Exaron (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Hmm
leider lässt sich das Kabel nicht entfernen... ist aber auch nicht so schlimm denk ich. Immerhin will ich den USB Anschluss nicht mit Waschen 
Ist es Schlimm, wenn ich stinknormales Wasser, anstatt destilliertes Wasser nehme?
Und wie lange sollte die Tastatur im Bad liegen bleiben?


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/285764-saft-ueber-tastatur.html



> Ist es Schlimm, wenn ich stinknormales Wasser, anstatt destilliertes Wasser nehme?


 
Ja, ist es.

Aber schlimmer als Cola ist es nicht.


----------



## Exaron (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten, außer die Tastatur direkt in eine Flüssigkeit zu tauchen oder zum Lötkolben zu greifen?
Bei meinem Malheur sind ja eigentlich nur 4-5 Tasten zu schaden gekommen.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Ja, du kannst die Schalter wie schon angesprochen einzeln (gegebenenfalls mit Hilfe einer Spritze) mit Spiritus durchspülen.

Gerade wenn nur wenige Schalter betroffen sind ist natürlich auch die Lötkolbenmethode mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*



Superwip schrieb:


> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/285764-saft-ueber-tastatur.html
> Ja, ist es.
> Aber schlimmer als Cola ist es nicht.


 
Hmmmm... doch. Wenn man sehr hartes Wasser hat und schon die kleinsten Spritzer davon deutliche Kalkrückstände hinterlassen.
Okay - wie die erfahrene Hausfrau weiß, bekommt man sowas weg, indem man die Tastatur in verdünnter Essigessenz schwenkt. 

Bei fünf vercolaten Switches würde ich schon eher baden anstatt zu spülen. Ist weniger aufwändig.
Aber da muss jeder selbst durch. 
Wenigstens hat man noch die Wahl.
Es gibt Flüssigkeiten, bei denen sollte man grundsätzlich die Bademethode verwenden. Bei der guten alten Vollmilch z.B.


----------



## JackA (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Was gebt ihr denn für Tips? O_O
Also Finger weg von normalem Wasser. Oxidation ist das schlimmste, was dir hier passieren kann.
Nimm entweder destiliertes Wasser oder Spiritus, das kostet wirklich nicht die Welt, für das, dass dann deine teure Mecha wieder funktioniert.
Wie gesagt, Einzellne Schalter mit ner Spritze gezielt durchspülen, evtl. Patzer auf der Platine/Metallplatte/Gehäuse kannste mit nem feuchten Tuch weg machen.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

In Sachen Korrosion ist Phosphorsäurehaltiges Cola sicher schlimmer als (fast) jedes Leitungswasser...

Geringfügige Kalkrückstände sollten eigentlich keine funktionale Beeinträchtigung darstellen.

Dennoch: Von Leitungswasser ist dringend abzuraten, so teuer sind die Alternativen ja wirklich nicht. Ich würde grundsätzlich eher zu Spiritus oder vielleicht Aceton raten wobei betont werden muss das die Beständigkeit der Cherry MX Schalter gegenüber Aceton soweit ich weiß nach wie vor nicht erwiesen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Was gebt ihr denn für Tips? O_O


 
Gute. Alle erprobt und bewährt.



Superwip schrieb:


> In Sachen Korrosion ist Phosphorsäurehaltiges Cola sicher schlimmer als (fast) jedes Leitungswasser...



Ach ja - die Mär von der alles zersetzenden Cola, in der man auch Koteletts auflösen kann (hat man dann einen Proteinshake?). Keine Ahnung, woraus die Kontaktzungen im MX-Switch bestehen und wie korrosionsanfällig die sind. Der Feder wird's egal sein.



> Geringfügige Kalkrückstände sollten eigentlich keine funktionale Beeinträchtigung darstellen.



An den flaschen Stellen schon.
Feinstaub reicht schon (nicht der vom Diesel) - also Flugasche von Zigaretten und ähnlichen Rauchwaren -, der ist auch nicht grober.
Denn staubdicht sind die Switches nicht. Wenn einem sowas in die Tastatur gerät, besser nicht auf die Kante stellen, damit sich Staub und Krümel an einer strategisch günstigen Stelle zum Rauskippen sammeln, sondern einfach mit dem Staubsauger absaugen.

Eines ist auf jeden Fall der Fall - sind zuckerhaltige Getränke erst mal eingetrocknet, kann man sich echt 'nen Wolf spülen mit der Spritzenmethode pro Switch.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Cola enthält tatsächlich Phosphorsäure für Menschen ist diese in geringen Dosen nicht ungesund aber für manche Metalle sehr wohl. Korrosion von Metallen ist ja auch nicht mit der angeblichen Fähigkeit von Cola Fleisch aufzulösen vergleichbar.

Bei der Korrosion geht es nicht um die Switches selbst deren Kontakte bei Cherry MX bekanntermaßen aus Gold bestehen (Gold-Kreuzkontakt), die Kontaktierenden Teile vermutlich aus vernickeltem Kupfer und die Federn welche wohl aus Hochlegiertem Edelstahl gefertigt sind sondern vor allem um die Platine.

Zucker ist aber vermutlich schlimmer als die Säure wenn auch durch einen völlig anderen Mechanismus, eben durch das verkleben.


Alles in allem muss man festhalten das (gewöhnliche) Cherry MX Tastaturen zu den flüssigkeitsempfindlichsten gehören die es gibt. Sowohl Rubberdomes als auch etwa Buckling Spring Schalter sind hier resistenter.


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2013)

*AW: Cola über mechanische Tastatur (Steelseries 6GV2)*

Das Gold findet sich aber wirklich nur auf den winzigen Kontaktnubsis der Metallzungen - minimaler geht es kaum. 
Die Platine selbst ist durch den Lack eigentlich hervorragend geschützt.

Die Flüssigkeitsempfindlichkeit ist eigentlich eher bei Tastaturen mit platemounted Cherry-Switches gegeben - die Brühe ergießt sich erstmal auf die Platte und läuft dann direkt an der Nahtstelle des Switchgehäuses rein.

Meine alte Cherry hat schon so manches Malheur im Lauf der Jahre erlebt - aber ohne Platte läuft es direkt auf die Platine und kommt gar nicht erst in die Switches, die Caps wirken wie Regenschirme  und schützen die Switches.
Klar - die Flüssigkeit hängt dann zwischen Switchboden und PCB und sorgt für unerwünschten Kontakt. 
Aber ab und zu habe ich dann nur flott gefönt und alles war erstmal klar - manchmal muss es eben schnell gehen und ich hatte nicht immer eine Ersatztastatur zur Hand. 
Und solange sich keine Ameisenstraßen zur Tastatur bilden, damit fleißige Arbeiter den kostbaren Zucker abbauen können, ist das nicht weiter dramatisch. 

Die Eigenschaften der Phosphorsäure sind eher vernachlässigbar - die der Buttersäure bei der oben erwähnten Milch nicht.
Die schadet zwar kaum der Tastatur, aber dem User. Das kann einen schon umhauen.


----------

